# Kernel - kto pomoże?

## mentorsct

Witam, szukam osoby która by zrobiła dla mnie dobry konfig kernela dla mojego laptopa. Jeśli jest ktoś chętny mi pomoc to proszę niech tu napisze i co mam podać do configu.

----------

## one_and_only

Rzuć okiem na http://kernel-seeds.org/

Powinno wystarczyć.

----------

## soban_

Hm lepiej bedzie jak dasz lspci -v i tutaj bedziemy kombinowac. Podaj tez w temacie nazwe laptopa, zeby wszystko ladnie wygladalo  :Wink:  ja moge podpowiedziec ze lsmod (np z odpalonego live[cd/dvd]) sporo moze pomoc.

----------

## Raku

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam, szukam osoby która by zrobiła dla mnie dobry konfig kernela dla mojego laptopa. 

 

skoro brzmi to jak ogłoszenie, to podaj, jaką cenę oferujesz za wykonanie tej usługi.

----------

## mentorsct

Nie za kasę a z czystej idei, dla podwyższenia skilla.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Nie za kasę a z czystej idei, dla podwyższenia skilla.

 

ROTFL, a kolega nie chce sam sobie skilla podwyzszyc?  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Konfiguracja jajka to żaden skill - to podstawa.

----------

## mbar

Ja już mam dużego skilla, więc dostanę mało expa za to -- nie opyla mi się.

----------

## soban_

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Ja już mam dużego skilla, więc dostanę mało expa za to -- nie opyla mi się.

 

Zaczyna to wygladac jak Diablo, pakujesz w zrecznosc czy w sile? :> Bo ja nie wiem co w poscie oznacza slowo "skill" - albo co za slowem tym moze sie kryc postcount++?

Tak powaznie dostaniemy lspci -v?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   Ja już mam dużego skilla, więc dostanę mało expa za to -- nie opyla mi się. 
> 
> Zaczyna to wygladac jak Diablo, pakujesz w zrecznosc czy w sile? :> Bo ja nie wiem co w poscie oznacza slowo "skill" - albo co za slowem tym moze sie kryc postcount++?
> 
> Tak powaznie dostaniemy lspci -v?

 

W zrecznosc pod blok, w sile pod sprzet a reszta w zywotnosc. (Gralem kilka ladnych lat w Diablo2 na BattleNetcie.)

A teraz bez wyglupow. Konfiguracja kernela nie jest trudna, jezeli chcesz, by ktos ja za Ciebie odwalil, to uzyj genkernela.

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A teraz bez wyglupow. Konfiguracja kernela nie jest trudna, jezeli chcesz, by ktos ja za Ciebie odwalil, to uzyj genkernela.

 

... albo zapłać komuś za to ... [*]

[*] - jestem nudny, ale jeśli ktoś nie szuka pomocy, ale łosia, który odwali całą robotę za niego, to inaczej nie można.

----------

## soban_

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   A teraz bez wyglupow. Konfiguracja kernela nie jest trudna, jezeli chcesz, by ktos ja za Ciebie odwalil, to uzyj genkernela. 
> 
> ... albo zapłać komuś za to ... [*]
> 
> [*] - jestem nudny, ale jeśli ktoś nie szuka pomocy, ale łosia, który odwali całą robotę za niego, to inaczej nie można.

 

Czy ja wiem, uzywanie google jest tak meczace....

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mentorsct, nie próbuj robić z ludzi idiotów...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Reszta: Czy nikt, naprawdę, nie mógł zgłosić tego wątku?  :Confused: 

----------

